# Notre Dame



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm not a fan (Colorado Buffalo), but it appears that the new coach at Notre Dame may have reminded his players what the name of the institution they attended meant.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

One robin does not a spring make.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I think thats 2. And the second one was more like an flying elephant.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Go Irish - or any team that beats Michigan! 





Signed,
Buckeye Nation :icon_da:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It's too bad Boston College won't be playing/beating them this year


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know how to feel... I've never been a fan or detractor for Notre Dame... but I thought their previous coach (Willingham) kind of got a raw deal all things considered... so I tend to hope losses on a team the year after they do something like that.

However, if Weis continues to win with the basically existing Notre Dame players, it starts to add credibility to Willingham's firing... if Weis can win with the old players.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Go Irish - or any team that beats Michigan!
> 
> Signed,
> Buckeye Nation :icon_da:


All in all, it was not a good day for the Big Ten


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

olgeezer said:


> All in all, it was not a good day for the Big Ten


Wuddya mean by that. What are the Boilermakers? chopped liver?

I was impressed with the size of the Texas quarterback, and even though Ohio State lost, it was one of the best played college games I have seen in a while.And the instant replay came in handy for the refs.


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> All in all, it was not a good day for the Big Ten


People seem to be forgetting that Sparty owns ND in South Bend. This saturday hopefully continues the streak of MSU over ND in South Bend. ND has not beaten MSU in South Bend since '93. :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

There are a lot of new Notre Dame fans here in Georgia. 

Darius Walker has a very strong following around here, having helped our local team win several state championships.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Well Irish eyes are not smiling this week. I missed Regis. He always goes berzerk when ND loses.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

See, I told you so.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep! MSU was known as a "cow college" in my days in the Big Ten. So God defintely was on their side against those pork-eating Fighting Irish.


----------

